# The Kalstone books and others



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Alibris: The Complete Poodle Clipping & Grooming Guide - Kalstone, Shirlee
Here are a few more you may enjoy! 
Pet poodle grooming made easy. by Shirlee Kalstone (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris
Clipping and Grooming Your Poodle by Pearl Stone (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris
50 New Creative Poodle Grooming Styles by Faye Meadows (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris
Clipping and grooming your poodle, step by step. by Pearl Stone (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris
Alibris: Clip and Groom Your Own Poodle - Lafetra, William

I love Alibris! Abe Books is a good source, too.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the 1968 Shirlee Kalstone edition! Found it in a dumpster a couple of years ago! It is a little beat up but a great book! If there is a section you wanted to see maybe I could photo copy or take a photo & send it to you?!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a very old grooming book....very strange styles with kinda funny line drawings of poodles


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to see a few photos if you could post them! Even just of the more unusual patterns, if there are some. I'm sure the basics like the lamb and dutch are in there, but I want to see more fun retro patterns if there are any! Just pictures is fine, I don't need the text.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> I would love to see a few photos if you could post them! Even just of the more unusual patterns, if there are some. I'm sure the basics like the lamb and dutch are in there, but I want to see more fun retro patterns if there are any! Just pictures is fine, I don't need the text.


Sorry took me a bit to figure out how to post! Here are some pics :amen:


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

this explains some of the funky trims i have seen in old movies,i was always like "that is supposed to be a _groomed_ dog?" haha


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the photos! Thy look like they are mostly the same as in the 1981 version. oh well, they're still fun and pretty retro!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I know that this is an old thread but giggle I have to say that I gave my groomer permission to do a Diamond Clip on my girl Jazz today. She and I are going to be going through the Kalstone book and trying clips out. Can we say I left a tickled groomer this morning. I will post photos of her tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Photos as promised.

jazz diamond clip 2-7-2014 6-46-56 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr

This one is actually at an awkward angle but here is her back. 

jazz diamond clip top 2-7-2014 6-47-16 PM by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NICE! How lucky you are to have found such a talented poodle groomer!................And they are definitely hard to find!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember my mother groomed one dog that was always in the criss-cross Dutch clip - most people went for a version of the Lamb clip, so he stood out. I don't recall her having any books, and it was before the internet was even dreamed of - nor did she ever have any professional training! Perhaps she borrowed the odd library book, and asked her own mother, who always groomed her own poodles. It was the 1950s, and sometimes seems like another world...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! I may have to rethink the German clip for Jazz and go for that mink collar clip. How cool is that?! (Just kidding, but that is really neat.)


----------

